# Shadow.........



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Shadow has certainly settled right into his new home! "Me and my shadow!" This is the everlasting theme song for Shadow's adopters. Shadow had lived happily with his original family for the first 6 years of his life. It included three young children, two cats, and two Bernese Mountain Dogs. Unfortunately, Shadow's life drastically changed when his family's finances ended up in bankruptcy and the only home he knew went to foreclosure. They called YGRR knowing we would find a permanent, loving home for their playful, devoted dog. 
Shadow was admitted into the program and brought to the YGRR veterinarian. Upon examination Shadow was noted to have a severe case of flea infestation. He was treated for his fleas, brought up-to-date on his vaccinations, and tattooed. Soon our boy was transported to Riverview. Shadow proved to be a nice dog who walked politely on leash and was easy to handle. 
New adopters who have had a lifetime of second-hand dogs were called to meet special Shadow. This couple's old companion of fourteen years had passed away and they missed and longed for another wagging tail and the abundance of wet kisses a dog brings. Shadow proved to be perfect for them! Recently Shadow's new mom and dad told us, "Shadow is a wonderful dog. He knows his name and happily comes when called. He loves being with our grandkids and together they enjoy each other's company. Thank you for placing us with this great dog!" Now Shadow can enjoy romping in a spacious yard and pleasant summer's strolling the beach. A win-win situation for wonderful Shadow and his new, loving family!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Bless his fuzzy little heart. And theirs!


----------



## micheller (Feb 8, 2008)

AWWWW. I love a happy ending!!! Congrats to ALL...especially Shadow!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

What a great ending..... Im sure Shadow will be happy and enjoy the rest of his life in his new home....


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Love the picture of him at home in his new home. I love the happy ending stories. Keep them coming.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I LOVE hearing stories like this, but I feel really bad for the owners who had to give him up


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What a truly happy ending, thanks to Rescue and the folks who continue to welcome 'second-hand dogs' into their families.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

That's a great story and brought tears to my eyes. Shadow is a lucky boy!


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

My heart goes out to his original owners. So glad they still thought of Shadow's needs during their rough time. Way to go Shadow!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

He looks at home. Good luck boy!!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Way to go Shadow! Glad he's in a home now!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

That is so sweet! He is adorable!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Shadow*

Shadow:

You are a beautiful boy-have a happy life!!


----------



## Deborah (Jul 3, 2005)

Goldens sure know how to work their way in and steal your heart quickly..........you don't have to ask me how I know


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Shadow*

What a beaautiful boy Shadow is! 

SO Happy that he was in a rescue as loving as yours and that his Mom and Dad adore him-that's how it should be for every dog!!


----------

